# I need trunk opinions



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm coming up with ideas to mount my amps and build a battery box in my trunk. The box and amp rack will be made out mf 1/2" MDF board.

Batt. box:
I'm thinking of this sort of design for the box:








big enough to contain the entire battery and wires, and then a plexiglas window to show it off. Letters SE-L engraved in the plexiglas and maybe some LEDs to light things up.

Amp rack:
I have a Strut bar in my trunk limiting my space. I'm hoping I can get the amp rack behind the bar at an angle. I want to mount the JL amps behind it, but still be able to show off the bar. In front of everything, I want to put up a plexiglas cut-out of the letters SE-L (notice the JL shape to the letters ). Then backlight the letters.









Let me know what you think.

Also, where would I find someone to make custom plexi.?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's the amps w/o the lettering:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Is the amp too big to mount behind the backseats?
I'm more interested in the battery box, because I would love to move mine too. Do a write up and take lots of pictures..


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Any high end audio shop should be able to cut you some plexi, i've seen shops around here including CarTunes make entire boxes out of plexi with very intricate shapes.

Looks pretty good but it'd be sweet if you could incorporate the box somehow into the sides of the trunk so it doesn't look to be a box like most ppl have. If you don't you will see the oval of the 60/40 seats and it will look funny. Backlit plexi looks good if done right, not sure if i like the style of the lettering. It works better with the letters JL because they mirror each other and aren't a font. They are more of a logo.

If you really want to stay away from the bar
Another option is a false trunk floor with amps flushmounted in them with cooling fans cooling them off. 
Another option is to build a wall along one of the sides of the trunk and mount the amps in that, you can do a staggered effect with the two amps and that would be nice looking too.

Where is/are the sub(s) going?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I used to have the amps mounted the the back seats and I hated it. They got hot, there was very little room, and it connected the back seats together making it harder to fold the seats. I also hated routing the wires into the seats.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm doing a single Infinity perfect 12.1 (I blew the last one by a bottle getting wedged between the cone and the trunk wall). I think I'm gonna go to StereoRama in Clearwater this weekend jus to have them take a look. Maybe I'll do something a little more professional. I figure it couldn't hurt.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

well i have an idea for a box but cardommain is being fruity...i drew a very disgusting pic of my idea..let me see if i can put them up again...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You can have any glass shop to cut you some plexi-glass/polycarbon/acrilic. Then have a glass etching place engrave/sandblast your emblems into the plexi.
If you were closer to me, I could do it for you. Oh well Florida is pretty far from Cali..........lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

not much room there behind the rear strut bar, but applaud the art work, hope it works out.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Take the spare tire out, put the amp down there and cut a huge SE-L outline to put over top. It'll be easy to light up that way too.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

The drawings look good, but i'm excited to see how close the final product comes to your skecthes. Ver original if you pull this one off, and I enjoy originality. Be sure to post pictures.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, I'm going to have a friend help me install my audio setup plus a viper alarm (all from my old car). I currently only have one of the amps and no sub yet. Before I go to work on the racks and boxes, I'm gonna see if I can get some opinions, maybe sketches from the StereoRama place by me.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good. Just dont over do the "SE-L". It would be too repetetive if you put it everywhere. I think it would look better only on the amp rack.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the battery box idea, and I do think the SE-L in your plan is a little too repetitive...I suggest only have the SE-L on the battery box. It looks better IMO, and is not too loud. As far as the amp rack goes, I'm not sure how much clearance you have there, but Mike mentioned the space behind the strut brace isn't big enough....so how about fabricating a set of L brackets to mount it at an angle above the strut bar?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i dont know if this is what andre means, but connecting the amp rack to the STB wouldnt look bad at all. 

You could also cut out the MDF to contour to the trunk, cover it with OEM carpet, and make a false wall, hiding the STB and wiring behind it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I kinda want to show off the STB.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

There is little to no room for any kind of amp rack between the rear STB and the rear seats...good luck man.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, look at the first pic, and move the amp up a couple of inches. That way, its over the STB, but not blocking it. So it would be like a floating amp hovering over the STB.  Oh, and it would come out past the STB, but not blocking it....

l
-l
--l . . <-- AMP
---l
----l
-----l
..H . . . . <-- STB

Thats a side view of what I'm trying to say...hope you understand it. :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's my temporary setup for now:


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i like the se-l on the battery box. maybe the nissan oval on the sub/amp box.


----------

